# Books I’ve read, my opinions, Share yours…



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

my comments on books I have read and wanted to know what people advise on reading. I am hoping to find a good book with lots of illustrations and photos regarding German shepherds, I also follow and read Leerburg, Nate Schoemer, k9 Pro Steve Courtney (Australian trainer) on their blogs and YouTube videos.

books I have read;
*Perfect Puppy in 7 days: How to Start Your Puppy Off Right by Dr. Sophia Yin*

My opinion and review of the book, good book for first time puppy owners but Sophia really believes in only positive approach to puppies but I personally feel with the German shepherd breed a positive approach only will give the dog way too much stress as it endless tries to figure out what to do so I think a quick correction is better than making your German shepherd work endlessness until it get it right after 6 times. But easy ready some interesting information but it lacks information on German shepherd breeds so book is just good for general knowledge.


*Training Your German Shepherd Dog by
By Brandy Eggeman and Joan Hustance Walker*
My opinion review Good book for German shepherd owners gave good advice and information some visual photos of as nice in reading gsd body language only comment I have I wish there was more visual on commands and tricks.

*Black German Shepherd. Black German Shepherd Dog Complete Owners Manual. Black German Shepherd book for care, cost, feeding, grooming, health and training by George Hoppendale and Asia Moore*
I bought this book as my husband and me have a jet black gsd. My opinion on book is good and I bought it because of type of gsd we have. It had good information such as importance of pet insurance also poisonous plants also a page on dog cpr and first aid for car. So I found the book different to others I read which was good. Only comment I wish there was more images and illustrations a longer chapter on tricks and commands also body language.

I am currently ordering a vintage old school book dated back from 1910 and written by a German author
*Training Dogs: A Manual by Colonel Konrad Most*
So excited to read this book and give a review back on this post.

but please if anyone has books with illustrations and photos please let me know want to learn as much as possible.

thank you from
Anton, Emilia & Luna from Sydney, Australia


----------



## Finn'sLegacy (Oct 14, 2021)

Hmmm. Sorry. Somehow when I posted my reply it showed up as if it came from the original post. 
I will just note here again:
Pukka's Promise by Kerasote


----------



## joe923138 (Dec 16, 2021)

Recently I started reading the book "Your German Shepherd Puppy Month by Month". I really want to get a dog in the near future and decided to prepare in advance.


----------



## Gaskoli (2 mo ago)

Emilia C said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> my comments on books I have read and wanted to know what people advise on reading. I am hoping to find a good book with lots of illustrations and photos regarding German shepherds, I also follow and read Leerburg, Nate Schoemer, k9 Pro Steve Courtney (Australian trainer) on their blogs and YouTube videos.
> 
> ...


I recently read ROUGH THE SHEEPDOG by Collison-morley, Kathleen , very well written.


----------

